
Show HN: PC/Mac Software to create SQL webapps in minutes - zubairq
http://appshare.co
======
zubairq
I built Appshare as I was frustrated with how long it took to build simple
CRUD apps on my intranet at work. So as an experiment I have made a VueJS
front end and Sqlite Electron app which lets you create and test intranet
webapps really fast.

